# I need help housebreaking older yorkie-



## Hank (Nov 14, 2006)

I need help housebreaking our male Yorkie who is over 1-year old. He was acquired when he was already 6 months old so I don't know what bad habits he may have learned although I've heard that Yorkies are notoriously hard to housebreak.

Nothing we've done seems to work. We've tried the pads-on-the floor routine. He uses them often, but can't seem to transition outdoors. He continues to lift his leg on furniture, or in his cage. Somedays he's fine;other days he's not. 

Although I'm not working right now, and am home with him most of the day, I've been trying to get him on a schedule in the event I go back to work so I try not to take him out too often during the day so he doesn't get used top going out all the time. His water intake after his breakfast is restricted, but that doesn't appear to help. Speaking of help, I sure could use some. I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a little 5 month old papillon and everything I read notes them as difficult to house train as well. I don't believe its breed specific, I think that small little dogs get a bad rap b/c they have tiny bladders so need to meet different expectations than large breed. He is old enough to hold it for a decent period of time. My pap can hold it for 5 hours in her pen. Once you get him on a schedule you can better understand how often he needs to go out. For the marking he is doing, you can buy these little bands they make for male dogs that my understanding is they will catch the stream; it is wore around their waste. So while he is wearing this it will give some protection and when he lifts his leg you can either clap your hands real loud or shake a can of dice....something unpleasant, but not scarey, so he associates unpleasant with that action.
Because of his age I would decide between the pee pads or outside. I personally think outside is better but that the pee pads are a neccessity when they are real young. We transitioned from pads to outside. Whichever you decide, just start from scratch like he is a new puppy. Put him in an x-pen when unmonitored. When you take him outside take the same route and repeat the phrase to indicate going outside. When he does his business outside repeat the command you choose to mean pee and then repeat the one for poop while he is doing it. Then praise to high heaven. when he lifts his leg in the house say the going outside command and head outside. It will take ALOT of repetition and alot of obvious crazy praise when he does good. Our current hurdle is teaching Lilly to tell us rather than just showing silent actions.....but we are hoping repetition will prevail!! Keep going, he'll get it!


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

Hank I am curious why you are using the pee pads. This can be confusing to a dog, since it makes it "ok" to pee indoors. Keep in mind that dogs do not see as well as humans so they cannot necessarily "see" the pee pad as opposed to anything else. They rely on smell, son once they have peed on something it is fair game until and unless the pee smell has been removed with an enzymatic cleaner.
Personally I think it would be easier to train them that outdoors=good/indoors=not good, but I understand if you live 15 floors up and can't rush outside everytime the dog needs to go.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it is crucial now at his age to choose 1 solution: pee pads or outdoors, and then stick to that choice. Enzyme cleaner all over your house to eliminate the previous markings' scent. And start from scratch teaching him exaclty what you want him to do. If you choose outdoors, I always advise no outdoor playtime until house training is COMPLETE. Playing outdoors at some times and pottying outdoors at other times is confusing to many dogs.


----------

